# Windows Update über Microsoft!?



## CrashedCrasher (24. Februar 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Habe heute von Windows 2000 auf Windows XP Prof gewechselt, also System neu aufgesetzt.
Da ich das Service PAck nicht auf Cd besitze und XP auch auf den neuesten Stand bringen möchte wollte ich über Die Support Seite von Microsoft updaten.

Jedoch bekomm ich dort nur folgende Meldung:

"Neue Software für Windows Update erforderlich


Die Website wurde verbessert. Klicken Sie auf Jetzt aktualisieren, um die neue Version der Software zu downloaden und Windows Update zu starten.


Jetzt aktualisieren


Nutzen Sie den Onlinesupport, falls bei Windows Update Fehler auftreten sollten."

(habe es als Screenshot mit angehangen)
Wenn ich auf "Jetzt aktualisieren" klicke seh ich eine Statuszeile und binne weniger Sekunden die selbe Meldung. 

Haut da was bei Microsoft nicht hin? Oder will der mein System nicht updaten?


MFG Crash


----------



## houserboy (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
den Fehler kenne ich leider auch nicht.
Ich habe aber einen anderen Vorschlag:
unter der Adresse

http://www.winboard.org/Portal/Downloads/downloads.php?release_id=381

kann man sich ein komplettes update Pack herunterladen. Dort ist auch SP1 und der IE6 mit dabei. Hat ca. 50 MB

Vielleicht geht es danach online

Viele Grüße


----------



## CrashedCrasher (25. Februar 2004)

Das Problem lag daran, das ich Java noch nicht installiert hatte (von Framework?)

nach dessen Installation ging das.

Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp mit Winboard, ist ja auch ne Menge vorhanden dort

Mfg Crash


----------



## maychu (25. Februar 2004)

HI,
da ganze geht auch anders ..

anstelle http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/de/default.asp 

gibt man ?corporate=true noch dazu ...

http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/de/default.asp?corporate=true 

jetzt kann man alle updates extra downloaden und braucht nicht immer alles 2mal machen ..


----------

